# Using a 1/4 inch hose on a large jetter



## Drain Cleaner (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a General Typhoon 2512 Jetter that has 2500 psi. I wanted to know if it is safe to use a 1/4" hose on it for small lines? What adapters do I need and what is the safest way to do this? Please let me know as soon as you can. Thanks.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Drain Cleaner said:


> I have a General Typhoon 2512 Jetter that has 2500 psi. I wanted to know if it is safe to use a 1/4" hose on it for small lines? What adapters do I need and what is the safest way to do this? Please let me know as soon as you can. Thanks.


I am no jetter expert by any stretch of the imagination....But I believe I might take a look in the owners manual....Just a thought....:blink:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Drain Cleaner said:


> I have a General Typhoon 2512 Jetter that has 2500 psi. I wanted to know if it is safe to use a 1/4" hose on it for small lines? What adapters do I need and what is the safest way to do this? Please let me know as soon as you can. Thanks.


 Why don'tcha just stick it on there and try it out?

Never be afraid. If your scared, get a dog. 


Let us know what happens.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a MyTana M30 MaxBlast that's [email protected] 4.5gpm it came with a 1/8" hose. I use it in 1 1/4" lines but I keep the pressure to no more than 1500psi


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You will have to know the pumps gpm to rpm curve. I realize that most positive displacement pumps have what looks like a linear relationship, but in actuality there is a slight curve in the performance due to "slippage". That said, if you can’t get the pumps GPM down to 5gpm you will end up damaging the pump or the hose. The second issue is that even if the pump will idle low enough, it still has to have enough torque to stay running while pressurizing the hose. If it doesn't have enough low end torque it may stall the pump. Also, depending on how many plungers that pump has, the output may become pulsed due to the low rpm. You could get around that by building and big air chamber out of some steel pipe, a tee, a cap, and an increaser coupling if you are desperate to use that hose on that jetter.

If the pump can't be throttled down low enough you can make a dump rig. It would consist of a tee fitting and an extra hose with a nozzle to dump the excess flow. You can just put the dump hose out on the street inside a steel pipe and anchor everything down.

To summarize: Not the most fast and efficient way, but in a pinch it is possible.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Did I miss the intro? 

Seems to me that a professional drain cleaner would know the answer to that question . . . meh?

So many questions in life and so little answers. :jester:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I seriously doubt any DIYer could even get his hands on a typhoon.

And no disrespect to the new guy, but most drain cleaners out there don't have much knowledge of hydraulic theory. They are just guys willing to get chitty to get by. I know there are quite a few plumbers who got into the industry by doing drain cleaning.

To the new guy: POST AN INTRO. you won't get much help here until you do. It's just how we do things here. After the intro, you'll find people will warm up to you :yes:



PlumbCrazy said:


> Did I miss the intro?
> 
> Seems to me that a professional drain cleaner would know the answer to that question . . . meh?
> 
> So many questions in life and so little answers. :jester:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Protech said:


> I seriously doubt any DIYer could even get his hands on a typhoon.
> 
> And no disrespect to the new guy, but most drain cleaners out there don't have much knowledge of hydraulic theory. They are just guys willing to get chitty to get by. I know there are quite a few plumbers who got into the industry by doing drain cleaning.
> 
> To the new guy: POST AN INTRO. you won't get much help here until you do. It's just how we do things here. After the intro, you'll find people will warm up to you :yes:


Seemed an odd question to post on a forum you just joined when General should be able to answer the question for him. With plumbers and drain cleaners spending so much time looking, buying, and selling on E-Bay - nothing anyone has would surprise me. 

I'm a cynic.


----------



## Drain Cleaner (Aug 18, 2010)

the problem is that I can't get the jetter to produce less than 2000 psi and 12 gallons per minute. In stead of having to buy a small jetter for kitchen sinks, I wanted to use that one I have. I have dealt with General tons of times and each time their representatives tells me something different. Someone else out there must know if there is a adapter or if it is possible to use a 1/4" hose without damaging the machine.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Go back up and read post #5



Drain Cleaner said:


> the problem is that I can't get the jetter to produce less than 2000 psi and 12 gallons per minute. In stead of having to buy a small jetter for kitchen sinks, I wanted to use that one I have. I have dealt with General tons of times and each time their representatives tells me something different. Someone else out there must know if there is a adapter or if it is possible to use a 1/4" hose without damaging the machine.


----------

